# Great Deal on lids...



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive bought a few cage lids from Wal Mart for $7-$8 each (dont remember for sure)
Well last night I went to my local Wal Mart, which is getting redone and half the store was on clearence.
I seen a bunch of cage lids without a price, but I figured they would be less then $7, well I was right. After I checked out, I looked and seen that it was only $2.14 for the lid, so I went back and bought 9 more. 
I now have 10 lids with no cages, but thats all right, I couldnt pass that up.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: Well you have plenty of lids now if you find a cage without one :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Doesn't it just figure; our local Walmarts carry 10 gallon tanks, but not the tops.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

whoo-wee, that's like yardsale prices! :lol:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, awesome, good lids are hard to come by!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I couldnt find any 10 gallon tanks at mine when I looked. 
I was just going to get a few lids, but my husband was like, no go back and get the rest of him.
I just hope he remembers it was his idea to get the lids when I go and find some tanks for them,lol


----------

